# Long Blackout



## tallrob (May 3, 2013)

I'm getting a very long blackout lately. About 2 seconds. I can't remember if it's always been this way and I'm just recently irritated by it, or if something has changed based on settings or the type of SD card I'm using (EyeFi pro class 10). Anyway, It's really making it difficult to follow what I'm shooting sometimes. It's the same whether I'm shooting RAW or just jpeg.

Anyone else? What's the "normal" blackout?


----------



## tallrob (May 3, 2013)

I should say the blackout varies, anywhere from 1 to 2 seconds, and I'm not sure why. It seems like even though the Image Review setting is "off", the camera still switches to Play mode and immediately back, which takes up to two seconds, perhaps depending on write time.


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 8, 2013)

Do you focus first and then press the shutter/ or do you do it all at once? i have not had any problems with the latter, so not sure what is causing yours....


----------



## ahab1372 (May 8, 2013)

Check in your custom functions if "Long Exposure Noise Reduction" is on, or on Auto.


----------



## tallrob (May 9, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Check in your custom functions if "Long Exposure Noise Reduction" is on, or on Auto.



It's off, but I had high iso noise reduction set to low, and turning that off seems to have helped a bit. Also switching from single shot to continuous burst helps a lot too. But then I have to be careful not to actually burst.

Ivan, I usually focus first and then shoot, but holding down the shutter all the way for focus/shoot doesn't seem to change the blackout time.

Just curious, what kind of shutter blackout are you guys seeing? Half a second? A full second? How much time passes until you can shoot again? Including blackout and other delay I'm getting at least two seconds, sometimes three or four. If I go manual focus I can fire off another in a second at best.


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2013)

Try a low level format of the SD card ... might help!

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## axtstern (May 31, 2013)

My blackout phase got longer and longer the more pictures I had on the card. Especialy if I had deleted pictures in between.

Since I have the Magic Lantern Beta on the M the Blackout alost doubled again.


----------

